

Beta Testing Community and Business Groups - zeroxsys
http://www.w3.org/QA/2011/06/beta_for_community_groups_unde.html

======
zeroxsys
Lint to "W3C Community Groups and Business Groups" proposal:
<http://www.w3.org/2010/12/community/>

